# Rückruf aller 2018-2020 Rocky Mountain Instinct, Instinct BC und Pipeline Alurahmen



## mrwulf (19. Juni 2020)

Rocky Mountain hat einen Rückruf aller 2018-2020 Rocky Mountain Instinct, Instinct BC und Pipeline Bikes mit Alurahmen eingeleitet. 

Anbei der Link zu dem Thema:









						Safety Recall | Rocky Mountain
					

Rocky Mountain posts the following safety and recall notices. If you ever have any questions or concerns about your Rocky Mountain bicycle, please contact your Authorized Dealer, or to contact us. 2020 Voluntary safety recall of certain 2018 – 2020 alloy Instinct, Instinct BC and Pipeline front...




					www.bikes.com


----------



## mrwulf (19. Juni 2020)

https://www.bikes.com/sites/default/files/RMB_2020_RecallPoster_v3.pdf


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## d33jay (19. Juni 2020)

Jackpot ich bin dabei  

LG, d33jay


----------



## mrwulf (19. Juni 2020)

Oh shit....dann berichte mal wie es dann abgelaufen ist. Ich hoffe mal Du musst nicht Ewigkeiten ohne Bike auskommen.


----------



## d33jay (19. Juni 2020)

Mach ich. werde mal meinen Dealer ansprechen und mein Hardtail entstauben, ist eh viel cooler ?

LG, d33jay


----------



## wadebrennt (19. Juni 2020)

ebenfalls Jackpot, bin auch dabei. ?


----------



## wieman01 (22. Juni 2020)

Mich hat es auch erwischt... RM Instinct 50 BC.


----------



## kuberli (2. Juli 2020)

Was ein Pech, ich bin zweimal betroffen. Hoffentlich geht das Ganze schnell über die Bühne.


----------



## wieman01 (3. Juli 2020)

Hat denn jemand hier schon jemand seinen Instinct Rahmen ersetzt bekommen?


----------



## wadebrennt (3. Juli 2020)

Bei mir ist noch nichts getauscht.

Von meinem Händler hab ich gestern die Info bekommen, dass bis Ende Juli die Rahmen der 2020er Modelle getausche werden sollen und danach die Modelle aus 2019 und 2018.


----------



## wieman01 (3. Juli 2020)

wadebrennt schrieb:


> Bei mir ist noch nichts getauscht.
> 
> Von meinem Händler hab ich gestern die Info bekommen, dass bis Ende Juli die Rahmen der 2020er Modelle getausche werden sollen und danach die Modelle aus 2019 und 2018.


Danke Dir!

Aus technischer Sicht (wenn man davon ausgeht, dass einige das Rad trotzdem weiterfahren wie ich) hätte ich das genau andersherum gemacht, aber ich kann aus Marketing-Sicht verstehen, dass die die Neukunden bevorzugen... Seufz.

Von meinem Händler hörte ich, dass das Schiff mit den Austauschrahmen um den 10. August herum ankommt. Mal ehrlich, Luftfracht hätte man echt erwarten können bei der Misere. Ein "Nicht mehr auf das Rad steigen, es könnte Euch unter dem Allerwertesten wegbrechen!" finde ich - ehrlich gesagt - ziemlich ärgerlich, zumal einige von uns auf unser Trainingsgerät angewiesen sind.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kuberli (7. Juli 2020)

Die neuen Alurahmen für die 18er und 19er Modelle sollen überwiegend grau sein. Das geht ja wohl gar nicht. Die meisten Leute kaufen sich ein nicht ganz billiges Rad ja auch wegen der Farbe.


----------



## mrwulf (7. Juli 2020)

kuberli schrieb:


> Die neuen Alurahmen für die 18er und 19er Modelle sollen überwiegend grau sein. Das geht ja wohl gar nicht. Die meisten Leute kaufen sich ein nicht ganz billiges Rad ja auch wegen der Farbe.



Echt jetzt????
Hat Dir das der Händler erzählt? Das wäre ja krass....bis absolut unmöglich frech von Rocky Mountain. Die Lackierung des Rads ist ein wesentlicher Eigenschaftsbestandteil. 
Irgendwie bin ich entsetzt, wenn das tatsächlich so gehandelt wird, obwohl ich nicht betroffen bin (Carbon Instinct). ?


----------



## wieman01 (7. Juli 2020)

mrwulf schrieb:


> Echt jetzt????
> Hat Dir das der Händler erzählt? Das wäre ja krass....bis absolut unmöglich frech von Rocky Mountain. Die Lackierung des Rads ist ein wesentlicher Eigenschaftsbestandteil.
> Irgendwie bin ich entsetzt, wenn das tatsächlich so gehandelt wird, obwohl ich nicht betroffen bin (Carbon Instinct). ?


Ehrlich gesagt, bin ich jetzt auch ziemlich geschockt... das Graue ist so gar nicht mein Ding. Letztendlich tut es der Funktion keinen Abbruch, aber ich sehr das wie Du: Gekauft wird eben auf der Ästhetik halber.

Was für ein Clusterf...


----------



## Radfahrer1991 (7. Juli 2020)

Ist es irgendwo zu lesen mit den grauen Rahmen? Ich will mein instinct bc nicht in einer anderen Farbe haben


----------



## kuberli (8. Juli 2020)

Bei deinem Händler kannst du es sehen. Der hat die Bilder.


----------



## wadebrennt (15. Juli 2020)

Mein 2020er Instinct BC befindet sich gerade im Aufbau  ?
Für die 2020er gibt es Carbon Rahmen in den Varianten Grau mit Schwarzem Rocky-Schriftzug oder Schwarz glänzend mit blauem Schriftzug. Beide Varianten sehen gut aus, ich habe die graue Variante genommen. Ob aber generell eine Wahlmöglichkeit besteht, kann ich nicht sagen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## d33jay (16. Juli 2020)

Hallo,

hier ist die Offizielle Farbinfo von Rocky https://www.bikes.com/sites/default/files/RM_Recall Color Instructions_2018_2019_ENG.pdf

Ich kann mit dem grau leben. Hatte bei anderen Herstellern auch schon solche Rückrufaktionen erlebt. Da hat sich keiner mit Ruhm bekleckert...

LG


----------



## Catsoft (16. Juli 2020)

d33jay schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> hier ist die Offizielle Farbinfo von Rocky https://www.bikes.com/sites/default/files/RM_Recall Color Instructions_2018_2019_ENG.pdf
> 
> ...



Naja, ich hatte Anfang der 2000der einen defekten RM Rahmen. Damals hat es zwar länger gedauert, aber der Ersatz war ebenbürtig. Meine letzte Anfrage wegen eines Problems war ein Trauerspiel. RM hat extrem abgebaut. Und das sag ich als (Ex-)Fanboy.


----------



## wieman01 (16. Juli 2020)

Danke für die Info, d33jay.

Das "neue" 2019er Instinct 50 BC sieht in Grau echt ziemlich bescheiden aus, wenn ich ehrlich bin. Ich fand das Braun mit dem gelben Schriftzug verdammt heiß, und jetzt blutet mir echt das Herz. Egal, vielleicht ist das Design (wohl aber nicht die Geometrie, wenn ich das richtig sehe) jetzt noch etwas aktueller, aber ich hätte auf den Austausch (wie viele andere) echt verzichten können. Ich bin sehr enttäuscht.

Wobei ich sagen muss, dass das Instinct 50 BC von allen Modellen noch am harmonischsten aussieht, denn der Hinterbau ist in Schwarz gehalten. Beim Instinct 50 ohne BC sieht das ziemlich unmöglich aus von der Farbkombination mit dem Hinterbau her.


----------



## wieman01 (28. Juli 2020)

Ich habe übrigens heute meinen Austauschrahmen für das 2019er Instinct 50 BC erhalten. Ich mache den Umbau selbst, so lerne ich mein neues(!) Rad einmal besser kennen. Kann nicht schaden.


----------



## d33jay (28. Juli 2020)

Hi,

da lohnt sich bestimmt ein Blick ;-) https://www.bikeaction.de/service/techgarage/ 

LG


----------



## wieman01 (28. Juli 2020)

d33jay schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> da lohnt sich bestimmt ein Blick ;-) https://www.bikeaction.de/service/techgarage/
> 
> LG


Hi, d33jay, 

danke Dir. Das ist ja super. Dann geht es hoffentlich schneller. Ist auch das erste Mal für mich, dass ich ein Press-Fit-Innenlager ausklopfen muss. ?


----------



## Madeath (30. Juli 2020)

Warum muss eigentlich das Innenlager ausgeklopft werden? Nachdem Ausklopfen ist es doch eh nicht mehr zu gebrauchen!? Hoffentlich ist im neuen Rahmen gleich eins mit eingebaut, wovon ich ausgehe, da vom Einpressen eines Innenlagers ist hier nicht die Rede


----------



## d33jay (30. Juli 2020)

K.a. Ich bringe meins am Montag zum Dealer... Kann mal fragen wenn ich dran denke  

Bei dem Zustand meines Rahmens kommt mir der wechsel entgegen. Mehrere Bedienungsfehler in einem Rockgarden/Geröllhalde und zwei Abflüge auf einem Trail haben spuren hinterlassen.... THX Rocky 

LG


----------



## wieman01 (31. Juli 2020)

Madeath schrieb:


> Warum muss eigentlich das Innenlager ausgeklopft werden? Nachdem Ausklopfen ist es doch eh nicht mehr zu gebrauchen!? Hoffentlich ist im neuen Rahmen gleich eins mit eingebaut, wovon ich ausgehe, da vom Einpressen eines Innenlagers ist hier nicht die Rede


Ist das notwendigerweise so? Man kann nicht direkt auf der Lagerschale aufsetzen, oder? 

Habe selber leider noch nie ein BB92 in der Hand gehalten. 

Das Innenlager wird definitiv nicht mitgeliefert. In der geposteten Anleitung zum Wechsel ist auch eine Teileliste zu sehen. Da wird auch gesagt, dass man das Lager ausschlagen und wieder einsetzen soll.


----------



## Catsoft (31. Juli 2020)

Madeath schrieb:


> Warum muss eigentlich das Innenlager ausgeklopft werden? Nachdem Ausklopfen ist es doch eh nicht mehr zu gebrauchen!? Hoffentlich ist im neuen Rahmen gleich eins mit eingebaut, wovon ich ausgehe, da vom Einpressen eines Innenlagers ist hier nicht die Rede



Mit dem richtigen Werkzeug geht auch ein BB92 PressFit zerstörungsfrei raus. Daher wird wohl eher keins dabei sein.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Fberger (31. Juli 2020)

Wir waren von dem Tausch betroffen. Haben uns sofort nach Bekanntgabe um einen Termin bemüht und der Rahmen wurde bestellt. Als wir das Bike abgeholt haben, schauten wir auch erstmal blöd. Wir wurden nicht darüber informiert, dass wir eine andere Farbe bekommen. Dies wurde ja erst nachträglich bekanntgegeben. Friss oder Stirb also. Vorne grau, hinten farbig. Das sieht sowas von unprofessionell aus. Manch einer wird jetzt sagen, die Geometrie und die Ausstattung ist wichtiger, das ist sicherlich richtig und auch das (einzige) Argument von Rocky bzgl der Sicherheit ist wichtig, aber hey man hat sich auch wegen des Designs für ein Bike entschieden. Wir haben das 19er Modell 2020 gekauft und bekommen einen unpassenden grauen Rahmen. 20er Modelle bekommen einen Carbonrahmen, bei dem sie sogar noch die Farbe wählen dürfen. Hier weiß man also auch wo man als Kunde einzuordnen ist...naja in anderen Foren merkt man, dass wir nicht alleine sind. Ich hoffe ja das rächt sich für Rocky nicht.


----------



## wieman01 (31. Juli 2020)

Catsoft schrieb:


> Mit dem richtigen Werkzeug geht auch ein BB92 PressFit zerstörungsfrei raus. Daher wird wohl eher keins dabei sein.


Danke für die Rückmeldung.

Ich habe dieses Tool zum Auspressen. Meinst du, damit nimmt das Lager eventuell Schaden?






						IceToolz Xpert Press-fit Bearing Removal Tool, Silber, M: Amazon.de: Sport & Freizeit
					

IceToolz Xpert Press-fit Bearing Removal Tool, Silber, M: Amazon.de: Sport & Freizeit



					www.amazon.de
				




Was benutzt du denn eventuell?


----------



## wieman01 (31. Juli 2020)

Fberger schrieb:


> Wir waren von dem Tausch betroffen. Haben uns sofort nach Bekanntgabe um einen Termin bemüht und der Rahmen wurde bestellt. Als wir das Bike abgeholt haben, schauten wir auch erstmal blöd. Wir wurden nicht darüber informiert, dass wir eine andere Farbe bekommen. Dies wurde ja erst nachträglich bekanntgegeben. Friss oder Stirb also. Vorne grau, hinten farbig. Das sieht sowas von unprofessionell aus. Manch einer wird jetzt sagen, die Geometrie und die Ausstattung ist wichtiger, das ist sicherlich richtig und auch das (einzige) Argument von Rocky bzgl der Sicherheit ist wichtig, aber hey man hat sich auch wegen des Designs für ein Bike entschieden. Wir haben das 19er Modell 2020 gekauft und bekommen einen unpassenden grauen Rahmen. 20er Modelle bekommen einen Carbonrahmen, bei dem sie sogar noch die Farbe wählen dürfen. Hier weiß man also auch wo man als Kunde einzuordnen ist...naja in anderen Foren merkt man, dass wir nicht alleine sind. Ich hoffe ja das rächt sich für Rocky nicht.


Mir ging das ebenso. Bei meinem Instinct 50 BC 2019 sieht die Kombi von allen noch am besten aus, mir tun besonders die Besitzer von bunten Rahmen leid, denn da sieht die Kombi echt doof aus. 

Aber selbst ich trauere meinem Braun mit gelber Aufschrift hinterher, obwohl Optik für mich eigentlich immer zweitrangig war. Ich finde die Vorgehensweise sehr ärgerlich.


----------



## Catsoft (31. Juli 2020)

wieman01 schrieb:


> Danke für die Rückmeldung.
> 
> Ich habe dieses Tool zum Auspressen. Meinst du, damit nimmt das Lager eventuell Schaden?
> 
> ...



Ich hab so einen von Parktool. Normalerweise gibt es max. ein unbedeutende Kerben und das Lager läßt sich problemlos verwenden. Ich hatte allerdings einmal schon ein sehr fest sitzendes Lager. da half nur so einer https://www.amazon.de/SuperB-471276...E3M4R1KDTZ0&psc=1&refRID=1RC1CJ26PE3M4R1KDTZ0


----------



## wieman01 (31. Juli 2020)

Catsoft schrieb:


> Ich hab so einen von Parktool. Normalerweise gibt es max. ein unbedeutende Kerben und das Lager läßt sich problemlos verwenden. Ich hatte allerdings einmal schon ein sehr fest sitzendes Lager. da half nur so einer https://www.amazon.de/SuperB-471276...E3M4R1KDTZ0&psc=1&refRID=1RC1CJ26PE3M4R1KDTZ0


Super, danke dir, Catsoft. Meiner von IceToolz ist vom Prinzip der Gleiche. Ich probiere das mal ganz sachte nach meinem Urlaub und hoffe, dass ich die Industrielager nicht zerschieße.


----------



## Catsoft (31. Juli 2020)

wieman01 schrieb:


> Super, danke dir, Catsoft. Meiner von IceToolz ist vom Prinzip der Gleiche. Ich probiere das mal ganz sachte nach meinem Urlaub und hoffe, dass ich die Industrielager nicht zerschieße.



Ansonsten kostet ein neues Lager auch nicht die Welt....


----------



## PORTEX77 (31. Juli 2020)

wieman01 schrieb:


> Braun mit gelber Aufschrift
> obwohl Optik für mich eigentlich immer zweitrangig war


Glaub ich dir ungesehen


----------



## wieman01 (31. Juli 2020)

Catsoft schrieb:


> Ansonsten kostet ein neues Lager auch nicht die Welt....


Das stimmt. Allerdings mache ich den Umbau ein paar Tage vor meiner Alpencross, da will ich keinen Mist bauen und eventuell keine Ersatzteile bekommen. Mit den aktuellen Lieferschwierigkeiten ist das nicht auszuschließen. Ansonsten hast du ja recht.


----------



## wieman01 (31. Juli 2020)

PORTEX77 schrieb:


> Glaub ich dir ungesehen


Naaa, das sieht schon ganz gut aus, in der Beschreibung klingt das nur etwas altbacken. Zumindest ist das besser als die Optik nach dem bevorstehenden Umbau...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 503620 (1. August 2020)

Hier sieht man doch die Liebe zu Rocky Mountain.
Optik egal. Läuft halt wie sau. Die hätten die Rahmen wahrscheinlich gar nicht bemalen müssen.
Bei anderen Herstellern wäre schon sonstwas passiert.


----------



## Madeath (1. August 2020)

Für mich war es jedenfalls das letzte Bike von Rocky Mountain. Wenn man so viel Geld für ein Bike ausgibt, dann erwarte ich auch, dass es auch bei Problemen eine passende Lösung für den Kunden gibt.
Wenn ich ein Auto in Rot kaufe und es sollte warum auch immer die Türe getauscht werden, will ich auch nicht eine grüne Türe als Austausch bekommen. Bye Rocky!


----------



## PORTEX77 (1. August 2020)

Wade82 schrieb:


> Hier sieht man doch die Liebe zu Rocky Mountain.
> Optik egal. Läuft halt wie sau. Die hätten die Rahmen wahrscheinlich gar nicht bemalen müssen.
> Bei anderen Herstellern wäre schon sonstwas passiert.


Ich sehe nur unzufriedene Kunden, die viel Geld bezahlt haben und jetzt mit grauen Hauptrahmen rumfahren (müssen)...?‍♂️
Wiederverkaufswert dürfte auch stark gefallen sein...


----------



## wieman01 (1. August 2020)

Wade82 schrieb:


> Hier sieht man doch die Liebe zu Rocky Mountain.
> Optik egal. Läuft halt wie sau. Die hätten die Rahmen wahrscheinlich gar nicht bemalen müssen.
> Bei anderen Herstellern wäre schon sonstwas passiert.


Naja, Rocky ist einer der ganz wenigen Hersteller, die hochwertige MTB noch mit Alu-Rahmen ausstatten. Das war für mich ein Kriterium. Die Räder sind optisch zum Teil etwa skurril, aber von der technischen Ausstattung her finde ich die Dinger brilliant.

Ist aber alles für die Katz, wenn die Rahmen brechen können und der anschließende Austausch eine Beleidigung ist. Für mich ist es auch das letzte Rad aus dem Laden gewesen. Echt schade, denn ich mag mein Rad, für das ich mich in einem langen Auswahlprozess entschieden habe.


----------



## metalbks (1. August 2020)

Habt Ihr schonmal gefragt ob es möglich ist ein Upgrade auf einen Carbon Hauptrahmen zu bekommen (eventuell mit Zuzahlung) ?


----------



## d33jay (2. August 2020)

metalbks schrieb:


> Habt Ihr schonmal gefragt ob es möglich ist ein Upgrade auf einen Carbon Hauptrahmen zu bekommen (eventuell mit Zuzahlung) ?



Hi, das ist unwahrscheinlich. Für solche Fälle gibt es Prozesspläne die sehr exakt definieren was/wie/wann passiert und in der Größenordnung um die es hier geht sind die nicht sehr flexibel.

LG


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## All_mtn (11. August 2020)

Weiß jemand wo die fehlerhafte Stelle am Rahmen zu finden war ? Bzw. was am neuen Alu Rahmen verändert wurde ?


----------



## mrwulf (11. August 2020)

Alu Rahmen müssen nach dem Schweißen getapert werden, diese kommen also für mehrere Stunden in einen heißen Ofen. Wenn das nicht korrekt erfolgt, werden die Schweißnähte spröde und schneller brüchig. 
Bei den zurückgerufenen Alurahmen von Rocky gab es Probleme beim Taper Prozess. Da sie nicht wissen, welche Rahmen falsch getapert worden sind, müssen alle zurück. 



All_mtn schrieb:


> Weiß jemand wo die fehlerhafte Stelle am Rahmen zu finden war ? Bzw. was am neuen Alu Rahmen verändert wurde ?


----------



## All_mtn (11. August 2020)

Okay, frage nur weil ich ein Alu Altitude habe aus 2018. Natürlich gilt der Rückruf nur für die Pipeline und Instincts war dennoch skeptisch. Gehen wir mal davon aus dass bei den Altitudes etc. alles gut ist.


----------



## Radfahrer1991 (11. August 2020)

Da ja hier schon einige gepostet haben das die Aktion schon bei ihnen gelaufen ist bzw grad gemacht wird, wie lief es bei euch ab? Welches mj habt ihr? Ich bin ein bisschen enttäuscht das es so lange dauert bei mir... Mein Händler sagt nur das er noch auf Rückmeldung von rocky mountain wartet, bzw die Rahmen. Und das seid 2 Monaten ca.


----------



## wieman01 (11. August 2020)

Radfahrer1991 schrieb:


> Da ja hier schon einige gepostet haben das die Aktion schon bei ihnen gelaufen ist bzw grad gemacht wird, wie lief es bei euch ab? Welches mj habt ihr? Ich bin ein bisschen enttäuscht das es so lange dauert bei mir... Mein Händler sagt nur das er noch auf Rückmeldung von rocky mountain wartet, bzw die Rahmen. Und das seid 2 Monaten ca.


Ich habe mir den Rahmen direkt zuschicken lassen von meinem Händler vor zwei Wochen. Habe heute den Umbau gemacht, doch leider war das Innenlager nach dem Ausschlagen direkt hinüber. Kann man mit meinem Werkzeug beim BB92 Dub leider nicht vermeiden. 

Hier ist das Prachtstück. Sieht mit dem schwarzen Hinterbau ganz okay aus, auch wenn ich mein Braun vermisse.


----------



## wieman01 (16. August 2020)

Madeath schrieb:


> Warum muss eigentlich das Innenlager ausgeklopft werden? Nachdem Ausklopfen ist es doch eh nicht mehr zu gebrauchen!? Hoffentlich ist im neuen Rahmen gleich eins mit eingebaut, wovon ich ausgehe, da vom Einpressen eines Innenlagers ist hier nicht die Rede


Du hast übrigens Recht gehabt. Das SRAM BB92 Dub kann man nicht ausschlagen, ohne es zu zerstören. Ich verstehe auch nicht, warum da keines mitgeliefert wurde. Weiss nicht, ob das Pipeline ein anderes Innenlager hat, dann wäre ein verbautes Innenlager natürlich nicht sinnvoll. 

Zumindest hätte ich erwartet, dass mein Händler davon weiss und mit direkt ein neues Lager mitschickt. Die werden ja von RM entschädigt. 

Durch den Eigenumbau habe ich die Kosten jetzt selbst getragen.


----------



## BCI-Rider (16. August 2020)

Radfahrer1991 schrieb:


> Da ja hier schon einige gepostet haben das die Aktion schon bei ihnen gelaufen ist bzw grad gemacht wird, wie lief es bei euch ab? Welches mj habt ihr? Ich bin ein bisschen enttäuscht das es so lange dauert bei mir... Mein Händler sagt nur das er noch auf Rückmeldung von rocky mountain wartet, bzw die Rahmen. Und das seid 2 Monaten ca.



Hatte mein 2019er Instinct BC Edition (Braun mit oranger Beschriftung) registriert bei RMB. Erste Info-Mail zum Rückruf kam von RMB am 18.06.. Habe meinen Händler am nächsten Tag angerufen. Der hat mich „registriert“ und mir einen Termin Mitte August angekündigt.
Trotz ausgebuchter Werkstatttermine habe ich auf gut Glück einen Termin für den 14.08. bekommen.
Eine Woche vorher bekam ich die Information, dass der Rahmen da sei.
Am 13. abends dann abgegeben und am 14. abends umgebaut bekommen (15. gefahren ? nach 7 Wochen 93er Stahl Hardtail mit Marzocchi Bomber Bam...).
Zwei Spacer-Ringe á 5mm sind nun raus, also wird das Steuerrohr 1cm länger sein. Hatte den alten Rahmen nicht „vermessen“, aber nur der Taper-Prozess wird es wohl nicht gewesen sein.
Bei dem Händler war ich der erste „Umbau“.

Dem Braun/Orange habe ich lange hinterhergetrauert, auch wenn ich die Entscheidung von RMB verstehe (eine Variable zur Reduktion der Herstellungs- und Logistikkomplexität herausgenommen).
Aber in Natura finde ich es gar nicht so schlecht. Durch die RF-Teile in Orange ist die Farbe ja noch präsent und die Teile kommen fast mehr zur Geltung.


.


----------



## wieman01 (16. August 2020)

BCI-Rider schrieb:


> Hatte mein 2019er Instinct BC Edition (Braun mit oranger Beschriftung) registriert bei RMB. Erste Info-Mail zum Rückruf kam von RMB am 18.06.. Habe meinen Händler am nächsten Tag angerufen. Der hat mich „registriert“ und mir einen Termin Mitte August angekündigt.
> Trotz ausgebuchter Werkstatttermine habe ich auf gut Glück einen Termin für den 14.08. bekommen.
> Eine Woche vorher bekam ich die Information, dass der Rahmen da sei.
> Am 13. abends dann abgegeben und am 14. abends umgebaut bekommen (15. gefahren ? nach 7 Wochen 93er Stahl Hardtail mit Marzocchi Bomber Bam...).
> ...


Ich fahre auch ein 2019er BC. Inzwischen finde ich das Schwarz fast schöner als das Braun. Jedenfalls passt das ganz bei unserem Modell, finde ich. Vor allem der Wechsel von mattem und glänzendem Schwarz.

Das Steuerohr ist definitiv kürzer. Ich musste beim Umbau zwei Spacer entfernen. Die Rahmengeometrie ist also etwas anders. Beim Fahren habe ich aber davon nichts gemerkt.


----------

